# Trying to get my mac to work with my printer



## ckhatri1 (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a new MBP, Lion 10.7.1 and a dell V505 printer. 

Been trying for a while to scour the Internet to try and find how to work this printer. Google search indicates this is a Lexmark printer. And i tried installing it using the drivers for the 5500-6600 series but it doesn't work. Although it seems to be able to communicate with the printer (it detects the ink cartridges are low and can print a test page fine) it won't physically print anything i want to! all that happens is that it churns out blank pieces of paper!

Would really appreciate help on this!

TIA


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If it sees and is communicating with the printer, it could be the ink is too low or dried out.

Look in your printer manual for a self test. Usually printers can print a a test page independent of the computer.
If that page is blank also, it's not anything to do with the computer.


----------



## ckhatri1 (May 2, 2010)

Oh sorry, I should've pointed out that the printer does actually work fine. I've photocopied from it so i know it's all good


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) Go to *System Preferences -> Print & Scan*
2) Remove the current printer.
3) Unplug printer
4) Restart
5) Go to *System Preferences - > Print & Scan*
6) Plug in printer to computer
7) Click '+' button to add printer
8) If your printer appears in Default, or Windows tab, should be as easy as selecting and letting Lion install the right driver using Software update.


----------



## ckhatri1 (May 2, 2010)

Tried that, but unfortunately there are no drivers on lion for it! Like I said dell doesn't offer drivers for their printers for mac OSX and so apple doesn't have them either.

But thanks for your help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ckhatri1 said:


> Tried that, but unfortunately there are no drivers on lion for it! Like I said dell doesn't offer drivers for their printers for mac OSX and so apple doesn't have them either.
> 
> But thanks for your help!


No, but if it recognizes it as the Lexmark.

Additionally, since you already installed drives it should appear in the pul down menu as a driver possibility.

Has this printer worked before on this Mac or is this the first try and it came with Lion preinstalled?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

P.S. When you installed the Lexmark printer driver did you install the one for x5650 or x6650 driver?

Is it attached via USB or via Network?

According to Dell: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/v505/en/ug/d0e14280.html#specifications-chapter they don't list OS X as supported.
Sometimes Lexmark drivers will work but from my googling this model seems to be one that doesn't.

(That's why I won't buy a Dell printer unless it supports Postscript like my 3100cn does.)


----------

